# Quiz: Which Russian movie was made with you in mind?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

For fun and for broadening your cultural horizon:
https://www.rbth.com/arts/330089-russian-movie-to-watch


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

How Viktor the Garlic Took Alexey the Stud to the Nursing Home

In this bittersweet road movie, in order to get his father's apartment, a son has to put the old man, whom he hasn’t seen half his life, into a nursing home.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Taggart said:


> How Viktor the Garlic Took Alexey the Stud to the Nursing Home
> 
> In this bittersweet road movie, in order to get his father's apartment, a son has to put the old man, whom he hasn't seen half his life, into a nursing home.


This was my answer also I have not seen this one will order from the internet.


----------

